# Lunch stop. Dublin to Cork.



## Kimmagegirl (19 Feb 2019)

I am driving from Dublin to Cork. Any town/place to stop off half way for a lunch/carvery? 
Thanks


----------



## RedOnion (19 Feb 2019)

Cashel if you want a proper pub lunch. Not too far off motorway, and lots of choices. We've stopped there with young kids at its just the right distance to break the journey.

Otherwise, there are a few of those 'plaza' type filling stations. I can never remember exit numbers, but I have stopped at one that was quite good.


----------



## HarryPD (19 Feb 2019)

We always stop at the Horse & Jockey hotel, you can get proper pub grub or sit beside the fire in the cafe/bakery and have a lighter snack. It’s great because it’s pretty much halfway and no more than a minute off motorway.


----------



## bleary (19 Feb 2019)

I  turn off before portlaoise for durrow and abbeyleix and stop there for lunch . A couple of nice spots particularly the Gallic kitchen . It is shorter distance wise than the toll road. Takes about 10 mins longer and you save paying the toll. It's also a break from motorway.


----------

